# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  rhoag Weekly acountability log

## bethdoth

Ok it is time I solicit the help and encouragement from the members of this great site. I am not one to come on here daily and detail what I am doing everyday. For the most part I know what has to be done and with anything in life, ya just gotta want it and dig deep for the motivation to do it. 
I have been doing a semi-clean bulk for about 6 months now and have done fairly well. I have added 1/2" to my arms, capped my shoulders pretty good, upper chest is better. I am 5' 11" was 197lbs am now at 213lbs and will be 54 years young in July. My goal is min 12% BF with well defined 6 pack again.
Been on HRT for 3 years now and have been maintaining good numbers for awhile. Old protocol: 75mg test subq every 3.5 days, 5mg liquid cia twice a day. New protocol started Jan27th: 100mg test subq every 3.5 day (Sunday Morn and Wed evening), 12.5mg liquid stane 24 hours after test, 50mcg T3 every morning, 5mg liquid Cia twice a day. I started the T3 on the 27th and the first 2 days felt different but now seem to have adjusted and may increase to 75mcg next week.
Workouts are great! I will keep my lifting at 5 days a week with 1 hour on one muscle group per day (Legs, back, chest, shoulders, arms). I have been doing 30 minutes of cardio 3 times a week after lifting or may skip a lift day and do cardio and abs. I have already added 40 minutes of fasted HIIT 3 times a week at 5AM and will add my ab routine back in 2-3 times a week.
Now the hard part nutrition. Anyone that lives or has lived near Green Bay Wi knows that we like to drink and eat. Every town has 10 bars and 2 churches, we have so many _____ fests (waterfest, Chickenfest, cheesefest, summerfest,octoberfest, fisheree this and that etc etc..) My family and friends always have stuff planned. Example tonight we are going to a supperclub for fish fry and drinks with friends. So this is were I struggle. I eat cleaner than most people, fish, eggs, protien bars and shakes, cottage cheese, etc etc.. it's just when we go out that I have a problem. Once I have a few drinks it's like all bets are off and I could consume a whole damn 14" pizza in about 5 minutes.
I will do my best to keep this updated with pics and info of what I am doing and how it is going. I just see so many that start a daily log and then fail to keep it updated. Weekly is easy anything extra is just a bonus. I will get the wife to take a pic of me to post soon as possible. I am a bit more muscular now than in my aviator I would say about 18% BF right now. Abs are still showing but not defined.

----------


## RaginCajun

Hey bud!

Been a while since you have made a log but I remember the other one! I have no doubts that you will crush that goal!

Will be watching!

Let's get it!

----------


## bethdoth

Thanks Rajun.... I feel motivated!! Could be Austines feel good stack!!! My son is going through some issues right now and I need to help him. Since he is a type1 diabetic I feel getting his health back would help. Maybe I can make a deal with him... I will stop drinking if he does and get him in the gym with me. Not trying to change the subject of my thread to diabetics and drinking, but maybe a tool I could use that would benefit us both. What better motivation than love for a child.

----------


## bethdoth

Well the weekend didn't go so great. I did HIIT Friday morning and then lifted after work. Then went out to dinner with friends and drank 6 mount royal lights with diet 7, had grilled salmon and veggies for dinner. Felt crappy Saturday and didn't workout. Sunday did a 40 minute hard core ab workout and 40 minutes HIIT (fasted). Then went to a camping/superbowl party. Didn't eat at the party but drank way to many double Crown Royals. Monday did 40 minutes of low intensity cardio ate clean. Today did my 40 min HIIT fasted at 5AM. Eating pretty clean... fish, chicken, eggs, cottage cheese, veggies, brown rice. I decided I am not drinking till I reach my goal.

----------


## RaginCajun

datta boy!

you know what you need to do and i feel you about the weekend! haha!

i need to do that ab workout, been a while since i have done it.

----------


## bethdoth

I said I would add a pic even though this one is really bad. It will be easy to show improvement from this pic. Doing good this week... I feel really motivated and have dedicated to no drinking. My diet has been super clean this week, fasted cardio, legs after work today and increased T3 to 75mcg.

----------


## RaginCajun

You will have no trouble and you still look damn good!

----------


## bethdoth

Thanks Rajin but I am severely bloated and water retention in this pic from way to much drinking over the weekend. This week is going well and I feel very motivated. Leg workout after work yesterday then fasted HIIT at 5AM this morning. Going back to the gym after work to have BF% checked and do chest. I have started the American College Of Sports Medicine periodization principle. two weeks at high reps (muscle failure 16-18 reps) then two weeks medium reps (muscle failure at 10-12 reps) then one week low reps (muscle failure 5-6 reps). Supposedly your muscle never get used to the workout and continue to get stronger and bigger! We shall see!

----------


## RaginCajun

if you have a minute, go check out marcus' diary in the lounge, that is where the big boys hang out. they post their workouts in there. basically, it is dorian yates program, all HIT weight lifting with drop sets, all going to failure. taking a muscle to failure is key to growth!

----------


## bethdoth

Humm could not locate the lounge? If they served alcohol I could have found it!!  :Smilie: 
Well, had a great chest workout last night had a fellow gym rat help me force reps. Had my BF% checked with inaccurate calipers by a trainer before my workout. Came in at 17.1% +/- 2% for human error and calculations. Anyway, it is a reference point. I will have the same trainer check it again at the same time of day when I feel I am getting closer to the 12% mark. 
Man am I sore from changing my workout to high reps and making sure I go to failure. Supposed to do back tonight but may switch to shoulders and do back Saturday with my son in law.

----------


## RaginCajun

i was going to say about 15% in that pic.

here is the link to Marcus' diary, start from page 1, tons of info!!!!

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-l...ary%2A%2A.html

----------


## bethdoth

Good info BUT A LOT OF IT! I will continue to go through it. Doing good...still have not had a drink. Went for Friday night fish and had broiled Haddock (told them not to float it in butter) and cottage cheese (no fry's). Did a hard arm workout with my son-in-law Saturday, didn't go out Saturday night. Sunday did Abs and HIIT fasted in the morning. Monday was a rest day. This morning did fasted HIIT. tomorrow back to weights...one more round of high reps then I go to medium reps. 
Belt is already in one notch and am down to 206 and don't feel that I have lost any muscle. Been eating very clean and working out hard. The T3 with extra Test seem to be working. I do feel a bit weaker doing this high rep workout, but am very very sore.

----------


## RaginCajun

BAM!

keep it up bud!

----------


## bethdoth

Wed diet was clean except for 2 kisses! Did back and then 30 minutes cardio after work. Weighed in at 204 this AM. My workouts have not change to much a bit more intense doing high reps. Must be clean diet and T3!

----------


## bethdoth

Being on HRT for close to 3 years now and I have never given blood. Last fall my RBC was a bit high and I wanted to give blood but never got around to it. Well, I finally went this morning and got a pint taken out. Hopefully my blood checks out good and I can continue to give every 8 weeks. 
Does anyone have experience with T3? I'm not sure if it's the T3 or the combination of slight change in diet and workouts that is giving me this rapid weight lose? I was 213 on Jan 30th I was 203 this morning (13 days). I know 10 pounds in 13 days is not much for some people, but when you are already fairly lean 10 pounds is a lot. I don't feel like I have lost any muscle either.
Did chest yesterday. Still doing high reps 18-20. Man is that a pain in the a$$! I feel that it is more of an endurance type workout and uses more slow twitch muscle, which I have not been using when lifting in many years. I am on my last (2nd) round of workouts at high reps. Looking forward to medium reps next week. Bad news I feel off the wagon. Wife wanted to meet some friends at our favorite corner pub and do the weekly sign in. They got there before us and had drinks waiting when we walked in. So I had one single crown and diet Pepsi. Couldn't throw it away they bought it.

----------


## bethdoth

Did Shoulders Saturday then went out of town with some friends to a Black Jack Billy concert. Had 4 diet pepsi and mount royal light drinks from 4PM to 2:30 AM Also ate to much crap. Got home today and went to the gym and did 40 minutes cardio and my Ab routine. Now we are going to dinner with an old high school friend tonight. Hibachi grill should be able to eat fairly healthy Chicken and shrimp.

----------


## bethdoth

Monday was legs now I can't hardly get out of my car or sit down. Legs and a$$ are hurting. Took Tuesday off because that is my cub scout day with my grandsons. Wife forced me to go out last night. I cracked and had 2 Crown Royals and diet pepsi and a turkey ham club. Digging deep for motivation again. Bad weekend and not a good start to the week. Weight is back up to 207. I also forgot to take all my supplements before work yesterday.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Monday was legs now I can't hardly get out of my car or sit down. Legs and a$$ are hurting. Took Tuesday off because that is my cub scout day with my grandsons. Wife forced me to go out last night. I cracked and had 2 Crown Royals and diet pepsi and a turkey ham club. Digging deep for motivation again. Bad weekend and not a good start to the week. Weight is back up to 207. I also forgot to take all my supplements before work yesterday.



the old three point stance when dumping, haha! 

the alcohol prob making you hold more water, as well as the carbs from the club. just get back at it bud!

and you can blame this one on the wifey! hehe

----------


## Deelz

Hey need help asap

----------


## bethdoth

Ya I need help...the will power not to drink! This Saturday we are going up north to a wild game feed/party. Huge bonfire on the lake and everyone will be drinking from noon til all hours of the morning. It's the Wisconsin way of life. How do others on here deal with social outings and not have a few drinks?

Deelz you need help or I need help?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ya I need help...the will power not to drink! This Saturday we are going up north to a wild game feed/party. Huge bonfire on the lake and everyone will be drinking from noon til all hours of the morning. It's the Wisconsin way of life. How do others on here deal with social outings and not have a few drinks?
> 
> Deelz you need help or I need help?


sounds like fun man, any single ladies looking for a good looking stud to stay warm with? let me know!!!!

it is hard in those situations but it is all up to you. you don't have to drink to be social. if i plan on not drinking, i will still either get a club soda with lime, diet coke with lime, etc....looks like i am drinking, but i am not. 

i think deelz needs more than help

----------


## bethdoth

There may be some single ladies there but you will never be able to tell what kinda figure the have. They will all be wearing 6 layers of clothes with snow pants and or snowmobile suits on, and hats. The high temp for Saturday is 23!!!
Ya I normally take my 32 oz bubba cup that way no one knows what I am drinking.

----------


## RaginCajun

> There may be some single ladies there but you will never be able to tell what kinda figure the have. They will all be wearing 6 layers of clothes with snow pants and or snowmobile suits on, and hats. The high temp for Saturday is 23!!!
> Ya I normally take my 32 oz bubba cup that way no one knows what I am drinking.


holy hell that is cold!!!

i know how to keep her warm!

----------


## zaggahamma

Good luck hitting the goal rhoag

----------


## bethdoth

Thanks Zagga! Had a great shoulder workout yesterday and ate clean. 
I ran into this young guy at the gym yesterday that I see from time to time at sport bike events. Well, he was telling me about his cycle he is doing. Tren with nothing else (pill form). No HCG , T3, Caber, Test, blood donations etc etc... He was complaining that he has no energy or sex drive...humm no test (sarcasm)!
Hope he doesn't do some real damage to himself.

----------


## bethdoth

NOt to bad this weekend. We did go to the wild game feed up on the lake. I ate ok had some Bear, mule deer, Pheasant, tuna. Stayed away from the carbs, I did drink a few to many but was also on my feet moving and doing stuff from noon to 10:30PM. Got a good workout in Friday night, we call it the Friday night losers club, then did shoulders Saturday morning before heading north. Took a day of rest Sunday. Holding steady about 201/202.

----------


## RaginCajun

> NOt to bad this weekend. We did go to the wild game feed up on the lake. I ate ok had some Bear, mule deer, Pheasant, tuna. Stayed away from the carbs, I did drink a few to many but was also on my feet moving and doing stuff from noon to 10:30PM. Got a good workout in Friday night, we call it the Friday night losers club, then did shoulders Saturday morning before heading north. Took a day of rest Sunday. Holding steady about 201/202.


i have never had the chance to have bear, heard it is tasty.

glad to see you didn't freeze to death out there, must have been the anti-freeze!

----------


## bethdoth

The bonfire was about 25 feet tall.. you couldn't stand within 40 feet of it or your face would get to hot. Bear meat is a bit sweat but can be tough if not prepared correctly. Did 40 min cardio last night and 40 min HIIT at 5AM this morning. Food intake has been pretty good hitting close to my goal of 2000 cal daily with 255 grams protein (1020 cal) 50 grams of fat (450 cal) and 133 grams of carbs (532 cal). Lots of fish, chicken, eggs, wild mixed with brown rice, yogart, protein bars and shakes. Still can't pass on a daily coke zero.

----------


## bethdoth

Was a great weekend and good week so far. Last weekend I spent more time in the gym than the bar!!! WOOO HOOOO 7 hours in the gym and only 4 in the bar for the birthday party of 2 friends. Only had 2 drinks in 4 hours and had fish and cottage cheese for dinner. Friday night was shoulders. Saturday I normally workout with my son in law... he is trying to get bigger and doing weight gainer shakes. Killed chest flat, incline, decline bench, cable crossovers, flys, and incline dumbbell presses. 4 sets of each to muscle failure and drop setting the last set. Sunday was abs and cardio. Took Monday off then did arms yesterday. Weight is still 201/202. I will update my pics soon. 
I am going to do a cycle starting really soon. Just have not decide what i am going to do yet? Tren /test or straight test? I have never done a cycle before but have been on HRT for 3 years. We will see???

----------


## RaginCajun

> Was a great weekend and good week so far. Last weekend I spent more time in the gym than the bar!!! WOOO HOOOO 7 hours in the gym and only 4 in the bar for the birthday party of 2 friends. Only had 2 drinks in 4 hours and had fish and cottage cheese for dinner. Friday night was shoulders. Saturday I normally workout with my son in law... he is trying to get bigger and doing weight gainer shakes. Killed chest flat, incline, decline bench, cable crossovers, flys, and incline dumbbell presses. 4 sets of each to muscle failure and drop setting the last set. Sunday was abs and cardio. Took Monday off then did arms yesterday. Weight is still 201/202. I will update my pics soon. 
> I am going to do a cycle starting really soon. Just have not decide what i am going to do yet? Tren/test or straight test? I have never done a cycle before but have been on HRT for 3 years. We will see???


sounds like a great workout!

i need to go get my blood tested and see where i stand hormone wise.

can't wait to see what a cycle will do for you!

----------


## bethdoth

Just had all my labs last week in preparation for a cycle. test was at 1080 and E2 at 33. I ordered my Tren , caber, stane etc... about 3 weeks ago and was set on that cycle. But may change to just test. I have read all the stickys about tren and first cycles etc... just have not decided yet. I am in good health and my labs look good, diet in check, training in check. I think I could handle a tren cycle.

----------


## bethdoth

Went out of town with the wife for our 35th anniversary. Didn't eat bad and still worked out 1 day. Back on track today. Chicken, Rice, ground turkey and salsa, eggs and lots of water etc... did abs and 40 minutes of cardio.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Went out of town with the wife for our 35th anniversary. Didn't eat bad and still worked out 1 day. Back on track today. Chicken, Rice, ground turkey and salsa, eggs and lots of water etc... did abs and 40 minutes of cardio.


Congrats on the wedding anniversary!!!

That's awesome!!!

----------


## bethdoth

Had a hard time getting all my calories and macros in today as usual. But since I had to watch my grandson's after work and didn't hit the gym I am ok. This excel spread sheet makes it easy, tracks everything and auto fills the charts and graphs as I put the macros in.

----------


## bethdoth

Most would think this is boring eating the same foods, but a person almost needs to. When you cook it saves time and provides consistency for a few days. I made 8 chops and a huge pan of sprouts so I can't let left overs go to waste. Hit the targets pretty good today. Anyone have any suggestions of what I might do better? I do plan to increase my breakfast intake, from just 3 eggs and coffee.

----------


## bethdoth

Overall last week was good. I am at a solid 201 but don't know how long I will be there, since I just started a cycle. Kinda sucks I pulled a hamstring yesterday...not to bad I can still do cardio and everything except hamstrings and squats. I had a mini physical for life insurance yesterday.. I was very happy to see that my pulse was 68BPM, my BP was 124/70, 71 inches tall at 204 with clothes on!

----------


## bethdoth

Great workout yesterday!!! Unbelievable shoulder pump!

----------


## bethdoth

40 minutes of fasted HIIT at 5AM this morning 40 minutes cardio last night and hitting the gym for chest after work. food intake on track today so far 70g fat 102g carbs and 210g protein. extra lean ground turkey has a ton of protein.

----------


## Joco71

Doing awesome Rhoag I'm following your journey. GL

----------


## bethdoth

Doing great! Feel great and the fat is starting to come off while muscle is staying put. Hard chest workout Wed and really great back workout yesterday. Taking today off then shoulders tomorrow with my son-in-law. I have been working rear delts very hard and will push harder tomorrow.

----------


## bethdoth

Extremely hard shoulder workout Saturday. Diet stayed in check over the weekend. Took Sunday off, but my whole body hurts from working on my truck for 4 hours Saturday and 3 hours Sunday. Laying on a creeper that is not wider than your shoulders and breaking rusty bolts loose is a PAIN IN THE BUTT!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Extremely hard shoulder workout Saturday. Diet stayed in check over the weekend. Took Sunday off, but my whole body hurts from working on my truck for 4 hours Saturday and 3 hours Sunday. Laying on a creeper that is not wider than your shoulders and breaking rusty bolts loose is a PAIN IN THE BUTT!


haha!

i am still feeling my workout from saturday as well

----------


## bethdoth

Man I am getting tired of extra lean ground turkey... but you just can't beat the amount of protein and fat in it. 4oz is 21 grams of protein and only 1.5 fat zero carbs.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Man I am getting tired of extra lean ground turkey... but you just can't beat the amount of protein and fat in it. 4oz is 21 grams of protein and only 1.5 fat zero carbs.


why not switch to flank steak or lean ground beef? or even fish

----------


## bethdoth

Ohhh the turkey has been lunch... I eat fish, chicken, porkl or steak for dinner. i just like to make things that are simple for my lunch. ground turkey and salsa takes me 10 minutes to make. I had cod and brown rice for dinner last night..probably chicken and rice tonight and making a prime rib Sunday.

----------


## bethdoth

This cut started very slow but has picked up some steam the last 2 weeks. Luv handles are down an inch, but weight is staying right at 202-204.

----------


## RaginCajun

Looking good man!

Progress is progress!

----------


## bethdoth

I wish I would not have taken the first pic in this room by the window. There is so much light and no shadows. I feel I look way better than this and these pics just don't make me look the way I really do. Maybe I need a tan!!!
Thanks Ragin

----------


## bethdoth

Well my focus is going to have to change. I sprained my wrist today getting larger dumbbells from the floor to an incline press position. My wrist has been bothering me for a while, but now I am hurt can't even lift a fork... (will drop weight now). I felt super strong today and my decline bench was more weight then I have pushed in years. The dumbbells I was using I could get 10-12 reps from but getting them up was the hard part. I will now shift gears to working on abs and dropping fat till I heal.

----------


## bethdoth

Wasn't a sprained wrist just pulled some muscles/tendons in my forearm. Starting to heal up, I was able to do lift yesterday using the bar and cables but not dumbbells. I continue to ice, heat and tylenol. Have increased cardio to 50 minutes vise 40.

----------


## RaginCajun

damn, sorry to hear about the lil set back. 

hope it heals up quickly

----------


## bethdoth

Back to lifting again!!!! But I need to change something? 6 weeks in and I am only down 1%BF to 16% ... very discouraging. Pic from today.

----------


## tarmyg

> Back to lifting again!!!! But I need to change something? 6 weeks in and I am only down 1%BF to 16% ... very discouraging. Pic from today.


Problem is of course that we are never happy with our results but yeah, 1% in 6 weeks would make me pretty angry, but not discouraged I think, just plain angry.

----------


## bethdoth

I don't know tarmyg after reading your log you appear to be struggling as well. I believe that my issue is I have been lifting to much and not enough HIIT fasted. I also have the issue of living in Wisconsin..land of beer, brats, cheese and the Packers. When I look around at guys my age (nearing 54) then I look at myself, well it is very easy to say " damn I look great for my age, why am I doing this?" But, my own standards for myself are still high ... just gotta dig deep and motivate.
Did very good over the weekend and so far this week, down a few pounds, diet right on and cardio ok.

----------


## RaginCajun

you do look great for your age and better than I at 33!

----------


## bethdoth

Thanks Ragin!

----------


## bethdoth

Rested 2 days this week and feel pretty good. Diet still in check, very little alcohol consumption, and workouts still good. Did 40 minutes cardio Sunday, off Mon and Tue, 40 min chest and 40 minutes cardio Wed, 5AM fasted HIIT thur, will do legs and cardio after work and a hair cut today.

----------


## bethdoth

This week is going so so... Friday did 40 min cardio, Sat lifted arms, Sun lifted shoulders, Mon and Tue off but shoveled dirt both Sunday and Tue. Diet sill good... eating ground turkey w/ salsa right now and have cottage cheese after this (my lunch). Did a therapeutic phlebotomy yesterday to get rid of a pint of blood, keeping RBC and hemocrit in check (HRT).

----------


## bethdoth

Been a tough week to get my workouts in but diet is still on track. Just very busy with new truck, new camper, helping my daughter by watching grandsons, giving blood etc etc etc... I have managed to slip in 35 minutes of cardio and a quick ab and chest workout Wed and Thur.

----------


## Joco71

Hell ya man you look great no matter your age. I'm 43 and hope to look that good in the next 12 months. Fingers crossed LOL. Following your journey rhoag!!

----------


## bethdoth

Thanks Joco71.... So far so good. Down a few pounds since last week 201 this morning. I must be getting leaner. A guy at the gym came up to me the other day and asked me about my Ab routine I do (hanging from perfect pullers). He said I am the only guy he has seen at our gym with a 6 pack and wanted to know what works. Great ego boost. Last weekend I was up early Sat and at the gym 30 min abs and 30 min cardio and then off to help a friend in her yard pulling old shrubs and planting flowers and stuff. Went out Saturday night and ate a big ol burger!!! Sunday morning back at the gym back and then 30 min cardio. Monday chest and 35 min cardio. Tuesday off. Today I may just do 45 min cardio because I have work to do at home. 
My diet has still been pretty spot on because I eat almost the same thing everyday. Two protein pancakes with two eggs, chicken, tuna, pork, yogurt, cottage cheese, protein bars and shakes, Brussels sprouts, green beans or asparagus. I have had a few drinks here and there but nearly as much as I would normally....gotta have some life. Had a bad cycle experience a month or so back and have since stopped but, may do a test blast after I get a clean lab.

----------


## bethdoth

Overall not a bad week but could have been better. i was on the road traveling to a conference on Monday but did 40 min cardio in the hotel gym but did not eat enough that day. Tuesday was the conference and pretty much the same story as Monday. Wed traveled home after the conference, under ate and no workout. Thursday work and then had to travel to pick up my new RV got home at about 9PM no workout and severely under ate. Today ate good eggs and protein pancakes for breakfast, protein bar, yogurt, 2 cans of tuna, and brussel sprouts. Headed to the gym after work.

----------


## NACH3

Well done... Show them youngens how it's done  :Wink:

----------


## bethdoth

Man I have got to get my diet back on track this week. last week was bad...... Does anyone else just have times where you are to busy to eat right? Seems I have been working 12-14 hours a day not making time to even stop and eat. Total calories are down but quantity, frequency and quality are down too. Camping for 4 days thu-Sun day this week I will have to dig deep and do better.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Man I have got to get my diet back on track this week. last week was bad...... Does anyone else just have times where you are to busy to eat right? Seems I have been working 12-14 hours a day not making time to even stop and eat. Total calories are down but quantity, frequency and quality are down too. Camping for 4 days thu-Sun day this week I will have to dig deep and do better.


I am in the same boat!

Traveling for work in a small town sucks!

----------


## bethdoth

Ok I have one month before our 10 day party camping at Hodag country music festival in Rhinelander Wi. Time to dig deep and motivate. My diet was pretty good during the 4 days of camping. Seemed like I was busy every minute... working on the new camper, riding dirt bikes with my grandsons, fishing, playing bean bag toss etc... limited my alcohol intake to just a few Apple Crown Royals and water. Diet wasn't bad. Venison brats, pulled pork, chicken, eggs, bacon, asparagus, protein bars and drinks, cottage cheese. I didn't consume enough calories but stayed away from the junk food. Back in the gym yesterday... 35 minutes on shoulders, 30 minutes of cardio and finished up with my push-up routine (Muscle failure with a 30lb sandbag on my back then drop the bag and go to failure, then drop to my knees and go to failure). With no bag on my back and just doing good solid push-ups I am up to 70 none stop push-ups...that is double what most of the young guys can do. For some reason when I have my shirt off camping and stuff young guys always want to try there luck  :Wink:  . I always tell them it is a lose lose for you...if you win I claim I am 20-30 years older if I win I claim I am 20-30 years older. 

Darn tennis elbow is acting up again, but I just work thru the pain.

----------


## RaginCajun

sounds like you had a great time bud!

are you doing any stretches for your tendonitis? i found that rubbing or grinding on the elbow helped bring more blood flow to the area, hoping to help heal it. are you on any anti-inflammatories?

----------


## bethdoth

No I haven't been doing anything for it but wearing a pressure point band when lifting. Doesn't seem to help much. The only thing that would heal it is to stop lifting for a month or so...and that isn't going to happen. With warm weather here and a new camper etc... it seems like I roll out of bed at 5:04AM every morning and don't stop till 9PM. My weight is staying about the same but I feel I am getting leaner and bigger. Might have something to do with my increased testosterone . I have increased my HRT from 140mg a week to 200mg a week which raises my total test from 750 to about 1100.

----------


## RaginCajun

Wish I was on some test! You may want to start doing some stretches and start working those muscles out. Take some ibuprofen or some other anti-inflammatory. Also, make sure to ice as much as you can. What helped me the most was a physical therapist literally scraping my arm with a tool (ASTYM technique), hurt like bloody hell!

----------


## bethdoth

I started HRT about 2 1/2 years ago. My total test was down to 299 and i was feeling like crap. Now it runs about 750 and I feel good. I don't like taking ibuprofen daily, I will start ice and heat and wear my wrist thing when sleeping it keeps me from using that muscle.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I started HRT about 2 1/2 years ago. My total test was down to 299 and i was feeling like crap. Now it runs about 750 and I feel good. I don't like taking ibuprofen daily, I will start ice and heat and wear my wrist thing when sleeping it keeps me from using that muscle.


I advise against that strap that holds the tendon down as I found it made my tendon's weaker. 

I need to get tested bad, just no time with work!

----------


## bethdoth

Nutrition plan is out to lunch. I just have no time to prepare meals ahead of time so I find myself throwing stuff together at 5:30AM for my workday. Normally I gravitate toward 2 cans of tuna, a piece of fruit of some sort, cottage cheese and yogurt. No excuses i need to dig deep. Also my wife hauls me out somewhere a lot. Monday we had to go deliver popcorn salt to our favorite bar (2 drinks and a philly cheese wrap later), Tuesday pre Hodag camping meeting...at a bar 3 drinks and a burger later. I work from 6:30AM to 2:30PM then drive the half hour to the gym, workout from 3 to 5 (includes shower time), then head home. Once home I have 100's of projects staring me in the face... much of them have to be done by July 5th. So I normally do my post workout shake and grab some leftovers or something and get to work. Piss poor I know...this is what average people do not us hardcore fitness guys/girls!!! Anyone else get caught in these ruts from time to time? Weight is holding steady at 204 BF about 15%-17%. I am overall happy with how I look and I feel great.... just want to be a bit leaner dang it!!

----------


## bethdoth

Well it has been more than a week since I updated my log. I have been doing great the last week or so. Nutrition right on... very close to my goal of 2200 calories a day... 1100 from Protein, 440 or so from Fat and the rest good complex carbs. I just went back to tried and try foods got off my ass a prepared everything in advance. My training has been great. I should have called this a bulking/cut log. Been lifting heavier and mixing up the routine a bit. Pyramid up drop set down going to muscle failure with every drop set. I need to update my pic because there has been some major build change lately.

----------


## RaginCajun

BAM, tearing it up!!!!!!

----------


## bethdoth

Another week has gone by and my diet has been great except the drinks I had Friday and Saturday night. Workouts have been more focused on lifting and getting bigger and stronger. Cardio was down last week. But, I have been extremely busy getting ready for a 10 day camping/party that we are doing starting on the 5th. Hodag country Music festival. I made a new beer pong table, new outdoor movie screen, lighted corn hole game, battle shots game, installed an outlet on the outside of my new camper etc etc... been working in the garage till 10PM every night. Weight is still at 204 but I am bigger, leaner and stronger!
My new beer pong table made from Maple...infinite mirror look ... looks like a black hole when you look down into it.

----------


## RaginCajun

Man sounds like you know how to have a good time!!!

Pong table looks like it is out of a movie!

Keep on grinding brotha

----------


## bethdoth

Just got back from 7 days of camping in a field for a country music festival... had a blast but diet and workouts suffered. Lots of drinking ... I didn't eat to bad and did consume a lot of water. Only up about 1 pound this morning. Here are some pics from this last week. I kinda got tired of people coming up to me and asking me how old I am and what the heck I do to stay in shape. On the bright side no one challenged me to a push up competition this year!
back on track today!

----------


## RaginCajun

Sounds like you had a blast man!

Looking good as well!

----------


## bethdoth

Back in the gym this week hitting it hard...chest Tue ... shoulders yesterday... arms today. 40 minutes cardio on Tue too and will do atleast 30 min cardio tonight after workout. Nutrition back on track...chicken, fish, brown rice, green beans, sweat taters, yogurt, turkey etc... feel pretty good.

----------


## bethdoth

Last week was great this week not so great. Diet was good but workouts suffered. Watched my 3 grandsons Monday, was out of town working Tue and Wed, Thu was my B-day and wife had plans so quick arm workout was it. I will do shoulders and cardio after work today.

----------


## RaginCajun

happy late bday big guy!

----------


## bethdoth

Here is an updated pic from this week 54 years and 1 day old. I need to do a compare pic from when I started. I was going to cut but ended up lifting heavier and bulking while still maintaining BF.

----------


## Joco71

Looking good brother!! I was over your way last week visiting the Dells the boys loved all waterparks. We had a good time!!

----------


## tarmyg

Always a pleasure to see your updates, inspiring as always  :Smilie:  Happy Birthday!

----------


## energizer bunny

Looking good Rhoag! excellent work!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Always a pleasure to see your updates, inspiring as always  Happy Birthday!


^^^x2

----------


## bethdoth

Thanks for the Birthday wishes. Couple more weeks then i need to try and start cutting some BF.

----------


## RaginCajun

looking lean and mean rhoag!

----------


## bethdoth

thanks Rajin......Joco71 we are going camping at an adult only (21 or over) campground Thu-Sun. Should be fun there is a strip club across the street, regular bar with outdoor pool on the campground.  Have to see if the wife can keep up next weekend..

----------


## RaginCajun

> thanks Rajin......Joco71 we are going camping at an adult only (21 or over) campground Thu-Sun. Should be fun there is a strip club across the street, regular bar with outdoor pool on the campground. Have to see if the wife can keep up next weekend..


Haha sounds like a good time to me!

----------


## bethdoth

Had a fun weekend saw some fun stuff  :Wink: . Now is the time for me to dig deep and change things up. Time to drop some body fat and not loose muscle.

----------


## Joco71

Rhoag was it Cruisin Chubby's across the street? If so I camped about mile from there. Its a nice a area.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Rhoag was it Cruisin Chubby's across the street? If so I camped about mile from there. Its a nice a area.



hahahaha Cruisin Chubby's!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Had a fun weekend saw some fun stuff . Now is the time for me to dig deep and change things up. Time to drop some body fat and not loose muscle.


glad you have some fun, post up some pics  :Wink:

----------


## bethdoth

Yes the same person owns Edge O Dells and Chubby's. We had a good partying group! 120" screen, 2 Yamaha 15 PA speakers, mixer, sub woofer, 1000 or so videos on my laptop, bar, beer pong table, flip cup table, corn hole, wheel of fun (naked fun) etc etc... we probably had 30 people from surrounding sites come party with us.
Oh and I ran into an Eric Church look a like at the pool! 32oz drinking mug in hand.... water every 3rd crown and diet. I know it is not in the nutrition plan, but a guy has to have a life!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yes the same person owns Edge O Dells and Chubby's. We had a good partying group! 120" screen, 2 Yamaha 15 PA speakers, mixer, sub woofer, 1000 or so videos on my laptop, bar, beer pong table, flip cup table, corn hole, wheel of fun (naked fun) etc etc... we probably had 30 people from surrounding sites come party with us.
> Oh and I ran into an Eric Church look a like at the pool! 32oz drinking mug in hand.... water every 3rd crown and diet. I know it is not in the nutrition plan, but a guy has to have a life!


Looks like a blast!

And the naked fun, haha!

Looks like the kind of partying I like! send me the invite next time

----------


## bethdoth

Next year we are shifting one weekend. So it will be August 4-7. Ya I made a wheel from melamine so it is blank. When a person spins the wheel if they land on a blank spot they can write whatever they want on that spot. It's only as fun as the people that play, also some guests don't participate when it says all ladies show b :Smilie:   :Smilie:  bs or all guys show (you know what). I always play policeman and make sure no vid or pics are taken.

----------


## Joco71

> Next year we are shifting one weekend. So it will be August 4-7. Ya I made a wheel from melamine so it is blank. When a person spins the wheel if they land on a blank spot they can write whatever they want on that spot. It's only as fun as the people that play, also some guests don't participate when it says all ladies show b  bs or all guys show (you know what). I always play policeman and make sure no vid or pics are taken.


That sounds like a ton of fun. Looks like you took full advantage!! Ha HA

----------


## bethdoth

Back on track. No camping adventures planned this month so I can focus. Diet is spot on right now with no distractions. Increased intake in the morning (protein pancakes), frequent smaller meals, lots of chicken, turkey, Greek yogurt, cottage cheese etc... I do need to get more green veggies in though. 
Hit the gym hard everyday this week so far. Decided to keep my workouts pretty much the same (one muscle group per session) just reduce the weight a bit and only do 3 sets of each exercise vise 4. This saves time for 35 minutes of cardio after lifting. Still have not found the motivation to get my a$$ to the gym at 5AM for fasted HIIT. Maybe next week.
During my bulk cycle I dropped from 218 to 203 then went back to 208 while loosing 2" off my love handles and adding over an inch to my arms. My goal now is to get shredded then bulk again in the fall.

----------


## Arete

Great job Rhoag. Nice to be back in an atmosphere where you. Can have the consistency. Keep it up.

----------


## Joco71

Sounds like a good plan. I think if your diet holds you will get as lean as you want. Life gets in the way more often then not.

----------


## bethdoth

Did good this weekend food intake was good and limited my drinking. Lots of alternative cardio  :Wink:  and great chest workout Saturday morning. I love the pumps i have been getting lately. Cardio on the elliptical is planned for after work!

----------


## bethdoth

I managed to get my lazy A$$ out of bed at 4:20AM yesterday to make the gym by 5 for some HIIT... then gave a pint of blood in the afternoon. 
I am really starting to get hooked on Turkey burger mixed with brown rice that has been cooked with some chicken base. Fast easy and great for about an hour before my workout.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I managed to get my lazy A$$ out of bed at 4:20AM yesterday to make the gym by 5 for some HIIT... then gave a pint of blood in the afternoon. 
> I am really starting to get hooked on Turkey burger mixed with brown rice that has been cooked with some chicken base. Fast easy and great for about an hour before my workout.


like to hear that!

yeah i like that lil combo also, similar to dirty rice!

----------


## bethdoth

Well, it's been 8 days since I updated. I wouldn't say its been a bad 8 days but not great. I had to go out of town to my Dads Fri, Sat and Sun last weekend. He is getting old (84) and I had to do some work on his house for him and his safety. Ate ok and worked very hard for 2 days. Back home Sunday night and didn't have time to plan meals. So had tuna for lunch Mon. Made a bunch of chicken breasts and brown rice Monday night so that has been my lunch for the last 2 days. Workouts are still going great, I never seem to miss those. One of the ladies at the gym asked me again to consider competing in amateur (natural body building, fit body) with her and another lady. They are both over 50 and look great. They both feel I could do well in my age group. Here is a pic of the girls and the guy that won the over 50 age group last time. I don't know if I have the lifestyle to get this lean? Can you believe that both those ladies are over 50!

----------


## RaginCajun

man those women look hot for 50, i'd jump on dem!

is it a big commitment but i think if you have the time and discipline, then go for it!

----------


## bethdoth

40 minutes HIIT fasted this morning at 5AM uuugggg! Have my protein pancakes ready for when I get hungry, will wait for a bit yet to eat. I also have 12oz ground extra lean turkey all fried up mixed with brown rice for lunch, small curd cottage cheese, Greek yogurt, 2 hard boiled eggs, and a protein bar for consumption today while at work. Today should be a good day if I can control myself tonight!

----------


## Mitch535

Have been following your post, keeps me motivated. I have a few things I want to get worked out, but I think I'll start a weekly accountability log soon as well. I think it would help keep me in check if I have to get on here and report in to you folks at least once a week.

----------


## bethdoth

Get one started Mitch. If you are new to this, post your stats and as much detail about what you plan to do to get to a specific achievable goal. There are a lot of smart folks on here willing to help out.

----------


## bethdoth

I'm behind in my weekly updates. Not much change which is probably good. Had a rough end of the week and weekend last week. Out to late partying and drinking. I am still 100% solid on my normal typical day of work, workout, work around the house, then go to bed. I managed to cook up a bunch of chicken breasts and brown rice Sunday for my lunch this week. Had salmon and asparagus Monday night, last night chicken again. weight is down to 203 on average from the 208 post cycle. Camping over the weekend but will try my best to eat ok. I think if I can just maintain for the next month then things will slow down and I can focus.

----------


## Mitch535

You can still eat decent when camping, and enjoy the challenge of figuring out how to prepare enough calories that you can prepare in the woods. I love camping, and usually make a big stock pot of something that I can freeze prior to my trip and just heat up on camp stove or over the fire. Beef Stew is probably my favorite. Nothing like a warm bowl of Beef Stew in the middle of the woods on a chilly night around a campfire.

Also, I like to scramble up a big batch of eggs and cook them up. When they are done, put them on a food dehydrator until they are completely dehydrated. Then put them in the blender and turn them into powder. When you are ready for breakfast, just take a few tablespoons of the powder and add an equal amount of water and heat. Much better than the store bought eggs because they aren't loaded down with sodium.

----------


## bethdoth

We are going with a large group and have a fish fry for Friday night and fajitas planned for Saturday. It's the crown royal that gets me in trouble!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> We are going with a large group and have a fish fry for Friday night and fajitas planned for Saturday. It's the crown royal that gets me in trouble!!!


sounds like a great way to kick off football season!

----------


## Mitch535

Rhoag, any chance you'd be willing to email me your spreadsheet? If not that's cool, I'd like to build one for myself but you seem like you have a great working spreadsheet already.
When i start my weekly accountability log, I want to post a spreadsheet weekly with my diet log and a spreadsheet of my workouts for the week for review.

----------


## bethdoth

mitch PM me your e-mail address. Do you know your TDEE? What is your goal cut build etc... Ok last weekend I drank way to much but did workout hard both Sat and Sun and diet was good Fri and Sat. Here is a pic from yesterday... I still need to drop some bodyfat before mid October.

----------


## Mitch535

I actually ended up building a spreadsheet for myself. I used two different formulas to calculate my TDEE and averaged them to get the best approximation to TDEE I could, since I don't have a body bug or any electronic device to determine TDEE. 
At 170 lbs, I'm showing a TDEE of 2676 calories. I'm going with a 500 calorie surplus. I gave myself 75g of fat per day as a baseline and calculated 1.75g protein times my lean body mass to determine I need 253g protein per day. I just divided the remainder of calories I had available for the day by 4 to determine my carb needs, that being 372g per day. I used those macros to build myself a diet, and I've been tweaking things almost every day till I get everything working just right.

----------


## bethdoth

Sorry I didn't check in and see your post. I could still send you mine since it charts everything in a bar graph as you fill in the macro's. It gives you an idea where you are through the day so you know what you have left to consume that evening. Sounds like you have a good plan. Why 1.75 g protein per lean muscle? The hardest part is finding foods that let you hit your macro's daily, taste good and are convenient.

----------


## Mitch535

> Sorry I didn't check in and see your post. I could still send you mine since it charts everything in a bar graph as you fill in the macro's. It gives you an idea where you are through the day so you know what you have left to consume that evening. Sounds like you have a good plan. Why 1.75 g protein per lean muscle? The hardest part is finding foods that let you hit your macro's daily, taste good and are convenient.


I've just read a blue million articles on the subject and the common consensus seems to be between 1.5 and 2g per pound of lean body weight, so I just thought I'd split the difference. I am definitely open to suggestion, that's why I posted up. Since I've got the diet semi-chiseled in stone, I'll be starting my accountability log as well. I'll shoot you a PM in a sec with my email. Thank you.

----------


## bethdoth

I'm no expert, but I have read 1 to 1.5. It probably makes no difference but, to much protein especially if it's shakes and bars vise food, isn't that great. Hard on the kidneys from what I understand.

----------


## bethdoth

Last week was no good. Spent the week at a Woodstock theme camping adventure...free beer, pig roast, bloody mary bar, bands etc etc had a lot of fun....time to go hard core and dry out.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Last week was no good. Spent the week at a Woodstock theme camping adventure...free beer, pig roast, bloody mary bar, bands etc etc had a lot of fun....time to go hard core and dry out.


where was my invite?

----------


## bethdoth

Your to young for a Woodstock theme LOL.... I was only 8 in 1969 so I guess I am too! Next year the theme is Grease that should be closer to your time, mark your calendar same time every year. But, I wouldn't want to corrupt you with my partying and get you off track.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Your to young for a Woodstock theme LOL.... I was only 8 in 1969 so I guess I am too! Next year the theme is Grease that should be closer to your time, mark your calendar same time every year. But, I wouldn't want to corrupt you with my partying and get you off track.


corrupt me? bahahahahahahahaha!!!!

yes, i was barley even a thought back then! 

I turn 34 in a month

----------


## bethdoth

Doing good this week! Got my lab results back and everything looked OK IAW other members.... It did re-focus me on drinking more water and my diet is on track. Feeling good because I have not been drinking alcohol either. I have got my wife onboard with trying to loose some weight as well so that may help me cut a few more % of BF. Mid October or so I want to start a bulk and need BF down as low as possible.

----------


## bethdoth

Diet was overall ok last week. I ate great for breakfast, lunch, snacks and then dinner rolls around and the wife wants to go out. Monday night football, Thursday night game, Friday fish fry and listen to a band Saturday. Have not lost any weight or muscle just maintaining right now. I need to kick it in gear and lose some fat because I want to start a cycle soon. Training is always right on I rarely miss the gym.

----------


## TheTaxMan

You look lean enough to me to start a bulk, damn abs are huge you look like Rafael off the Turtles  :Big Grin:

----------


## bethdoth

Thanks TTM but still would like to drop a percent or so... sub 15%. Google so you want abs and the workout I use for abs will come up from this site. Most links are broken in the old post but there is plenty of info to get the routine down. I had no abs till i started doing that workout. Now I just do it once or twice a week to maintain.

----------


## TheTaxMan

I never train abs when i tense and feel they are solid, just coated in fat lol

----------


## bethdoth

Been a very busy week. My dad is 85 and has alzheimer's. Long story short..old house, no shower on main level, only second level, and steep steps. So in one weekend I gutted and total re-did the main bath, did all the electrical, plumbing, flooring etc... got a shower installed, new vanity and fixed the leaky old toilet (new flange and wax ring). Worked 12 hours on Sat and Sunday and 8 on Monday, but got it done. 
Diet was so so when working at my dad's, but right on track once I got home. I am up a couple pounds but probably water weight. I did manage to get my a$$ out of bed at 4:30AM this morning and go do 40 minutes of HIIT fasted on SYC stack while sipping BCAA's. I have got to do this more often. 
I may start my next cycle on Sunday morning.

----------


## bethdoth

Did not start my cycle on Sunday, because I feel I am not ready yet. I want to drop a couple more pounds, and be alcohol free for a week or so. Diet was in check every day except Saturday evening. I have begun to put together a new diet plan for bulking. Right now i am fairly consistent at 2200 calories with a 50% protein, 30% Carb, and 20% fat. I will be going to 3200 calories when I start my cycle.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did not start my cycle on Sunday, because I feel I am not ready yet. I want to drop a couple more pounds, and be alcohol free for a week or so. Diet was in check every day except Saturday evening. I have begun to put together a new diet plan for bulking. Right now i am fairly consistent at 2200 calories with a 50% protein, 30% Carb, and 20% fat. I will be going to 3200 calories when I start my cycle.


Jealous about the cycle!

----------


## bethdoth

Started last night!!!! The hardest part is eating 3200 clean calories a day. Alcohol is off the list...this is going to be a very clean bulk then I will have about 2 months to cut before vacation in Mexico!

----------


## novastepp

> Started last night!!!! The hardest part is eating 3200 clean calories a day. Alcohol is off the list...this is going to be a very clean bulk then I will have about 2 months to cut before vacation in Mexico!


Good luck! I'm sure you'll see great results. 

If you're interested, in the Nark & Nova sticky, I just posted a 3200 calorie diet. Maybe it will help with variations for you during your cycle.

Great log, keep it up!

----------


## bethdoth

Hey Novastepp have you been spying on me... how did you know my daily schedule? LOL that diet plan looks good...alot like I do now. When i have time I will post up what I typically consume during a day and what times.

----------


## novastepp

> Hey Novastepp have you been spying on me... how did you know my daily schedule? LOL that diet plan looks good...alot like I do now. When i have time I will post up what I typically consume during a day and what times.


Similar schedules then. The timing is great for me. I'm full during workouts and ready to eat afterwards.

----------


## bethdoth

Diet was spot on every day except Saturday Halloween. Lets just say I carb loaded LOL... I did have 4 drinks, but that wasn't bad considering we started at 4PM and ended at 3AM. I drank lots of water with those 4 drinks. Still have to make time to post up one of my daily charts.
Training has been great. My goal for this bulk is bigger more muscular legs and a wider more muscular back. Wide grip pull ups are not my best exercise!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Diet was spot on every day except Saturday Halloween. Lets just say I carb loaded LOL... I did have 4 drinks, but that wasn't bad considering we started at 4PM and ended at 3AM. I drank lots of water with those 4 drinks. Still have to make time to post up one of my daily charts. Training has been great. My goal for this bulk is bigger more muscular legs and a wider more muscular back. Wide grip pull ups are not my best exercise!


Same here big guy with regards to Saturday but didn't eat a lot candy 

That is also one exercise I want to get stronger at.

----------


## bethdoth

Right now I do as many as I can unassisted which is 6 or 7 then I put my feet in one of those rubber band straps and force more. My goal is at least 10 good ones unassisted. But my weight is up to 211 right now and going up, so I will be lifting a heavier me!!! Ya I had 2 bite size candy bars but ate to much pizza. We had friends over that didn't want to pass out candy so we sat around the kitchen table drinking and eating while we took turns passing out candy. Then we went to a bar with a good country band and a costume contest.

----------


## bethdoth

Good week! No drinking ... didn't go out to dinner at all last weekend and made it to the gym everyday. Lots of 4oz turkey burgers in brown rice, cottage cheese, almonds, protein pancakes, eggs, spinach, sprouts, chicken and had some prime rib roast!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good week! No drinking ... didn't go out to dinner at all last weekend and made it to the gym everyday. Lots of 4oz turkey burgers in brown rice, cottage cheese, almonds, protein pancakes, eggs, spinach, sprouts, chicken and had some prime rib roast!


chugging right along i see!

----------


## bethdoth

Doing great now! Clean bulk in progress, 400mg vitamin T and 400mg vitamin D weekly and support stuff. Weight is up to 212 from 205 and waist line is down 1/2 inch. Had a good moment in the gym yesterday. A guy who is a cop came up to me and said " I took your advise and changed my lunch to ground turkey and brown rice, and I am down 11 pounds" Then I gave him a bit more advise about breakfast... one small change at a time.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Doing great now! Clean bulk in progress, 400mg vitamin T and 400mg vitamin D weekly and support stuff. Weight is up to 212 from 205 and waist line is down 1/2 inch. Had a good moment in the gym yesterday. A guy who is a cop came up to me and said " I took your advise and changed my lunch to ground turkey and brown rice, and I am down 11 pounds" Then I gave him a bit more advise about breakfast... one small change at a time.


way to pay it forward!

and good to hear you are making gains!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Good job Rhoag! Enjoying reading your updates man

----------


## bethdoth

Diet is still pretty good... starting to get a bit tired of turkey, so I made some boneless pork ribs for lunch the next couple of days and have cod out for supper tonight. Training has been great every muscle in my body is sore (good sore) from lifting heavy. I increased my water intake and my weight came down to 211.

----------


## bethdoth

Last week was not good...ate to much and drank to much. This weekend was good and the start of this week are good. Back on track after a 3 day lost in regular peoples land!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Last week was not good...ate to much and drank to much. This weekend was good and the start of this week are good. Back on track after a 3 day lost in regular peoples land!


i am sure we all ate and drank too much (well, everyone except bio, i kid i kid!)

get back on the high horse and giddy up!

----------


## bethdoth

Did really good last week with diet, but due to circumstances beyond my control I was not able to workout on Monday and Wednesday. Weight is up to 217 that is 12 pounds during this cycle. I am going to have to start my cut earlier than I expected, I don't know what I was thinking but I was off on how many weeks I have before we go on vacation in Mexico. So probably have to start cutting next week.

----------


## bethdoth

It's pretty amazing how fast my body responds to change. Just doing fasted cardio 3 times last week and deceasing my food intake down to 2100 calories I am down 6 pounds. I know mostly water weight.

----------


## RaginCajun

> It's pretty amazing how fast my body responds to change. Just doing fasted cardio 3 times last week and deceasing my food intake down to 2100 calories I am down 6 pounds. I know mostly water weight.


datta boy!!!!

----------


## bethdoth

I am working on my 2000 calorie cut here is what I have, any suggestions that would make it easier and maybe more effective much appreciated. I will be mixing it up a few days a week and doing fasted cardio at 5AM then lifting after work about 3.
0500 - wake up

0515 - meal 1  Protein Pancakes 46.87P/46.74C/3.18F Total= 403 
0800 - meal 2  1.5 cans light tuna w/ miracle whip light and celery 39P/8.25F/3C Total= 242.25
1100 - meal 3  3.5oz chicken breast 28P/3F
2 hard boiled eggs 14.6P/11.5F/.45C Total= 302.7
1400- meal 4 Preworkout nutrition  5.38Oz extra lean ground turkey 35P/2.01F/0C
1 cup cooked brown rice 5P/2F/46C
Total= 380
1515 - WORKOUT
1600 - PWO CARDIO
1700 - meal 5 - Post workout nutrition  Greek Yogurt 10P/2F/27C
Whey Isolate Protein shake 48P/0F/2C 
Total= 366 
9pm - meal 6 - BEDTIME MEAL  ½ cup cottage cheese 12P/5F/4C
1oz (20 Almonds) 6P/14F/6C
Total= 283

Here is what it breaks down to in my exel tracker

----------


## bethdoth

I found a good substitute for the almond flour in some protein pancake recipes. Walmart has brown rice flour here is the difference in a 1/4 cup.
Almond flour way more expensive 15F/20C/7P Brown Rice flour 2F/31C/3P

----------


## RaginCajun

> I found a good substitute for the almond flour in some protein pancake recipes. Walmart has brown rice flour here is the difference in a 1/4 cup.
> Almond flour way more expensive 15F/20C/7P Brown Rice flour 2F/31C/3P


i like to use brown rice flour when i pan fry venison and bake chicken, for batter

----------


## bethdoth

2000 calorie diet was going well...until last night. Last night started cookie eating season. The wife and I made Christmas cookies with the grandsons, I ate a lot of kisses before they made it to the cookie! Overall excluding last night I have been following my plan pretty strictly, except Saturday I had to work a side job and worked 8 hours with no break except to scarf a 6" turkey sub. My weight this morning was 216, but I am looking way bigger and the mirror test I am happy with. Today is the end of week 9 of my deca /test cycle, last injection will be Jan 13 (end week 12), then I will have 24 days till vacation in Cancun. I need to get my body fat tested, that may put my mind at ease, have I gained muscle or fat/water weight. I started at 204/205 and right now I vary from 212/216, no way did I put on 8 pounds of muscle in 9 weeks.

----------


## bethdoth

WOW terrible since last Thursday...I am living proof that man can live on Dark Chocolate, and various other foods in the junk macro! Weight 215, weight training on track (left elbow starting to bother me), cardio has been increased a bit the last week due to poor diet and no will power to stay away from the junk food. I asked my wife to hide it all out of sight till we have family and friends over for New Years, then bring it out and hope they eat it all, if not it goes to the break room table at work on Monday.

----------


## bethdoth

Way better now that the Holidays are done. All junk has been purged from the house! Eating good again close to 2100 Calories a day and have increased my cardio to 40 minutes four times a week (twice fasted at 5 AM). Lifting is on hold for a week while I try and let my elbow heal up a bit. Once I do go back to lifting I am going back to lighter weights. I have been lifting heavy for close to 12 weeks now...gotta let the old joints heal up a bit. I do have to say that my strength on test/deca was/is up pretty good for me. Bench was up to 335 for 6-8 reps depending on the day, pretty consistent at 245 on military press for 6-8, squats I can't push because I have a titanium left hip, so I only go to 275-295 for 10 (doc doesn't want me doing over 250), preacher curls 135 for 6-8. One of my goals on this last cycle was to make my back wider, so I did a lot of wide grip pull ups. When I started I struggled to do 4 good ones, now I can do 9 good ones then I us the big ass rubber band to assist and crank out 4-5 more. I do feel that my back is wider and my lats are bigger, my shirts are way tighter across the chest.

----------


## RaginCajun

sounds like you are killing it big man, fake hip and all!

----------


## bethdoth

The highest weight I saw during my cycle was 217. Started cutting Dec 30th weight this morning 208 and waist is down 1/2 inch! I feel way better off cycle and back at normal HRT levels, I also went and gave blood on Wednesday, my hemoglobin was 16.5 and my BP was 140/82. Will get full labs after vacation.

----------


## bethdoth

Ok the Holidays are done, but now i need football to be done! I have no self control when my friends say hey lets go to the bar to watch the Packer game. Drank to much Sunday and felt like total $hit yesterday. Still eating clean but to much whiskey on Sunday.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ok the Holidays are done, but now i need football to be done! I have no self control when my friends say hey lets go to the bar to watch the Packer game. Drank to much Sunday and felt like total $hit yesterday. Still eating clean but to much whiskey on Sunday.


you will be fine bud, have to live a little!

----------


## bethdoth

Doing good weighed in at 203 this morning and love handles down another 1/2 inch. That V that points in the right direction is almost fully back. Wife is doing good too, she was down another 3 pounds this week for a total of 18 pounds now and looks great. Almost ready to hit the beach!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Doing good weighed in at 203 this morning and love handles down another 1/2 inch. That V that points in the right direction is almost fully back. Wife is doing good too, she was down another 3 pounds this week for a total of 18 pounds now and looks great. Almost ready to hit the beach!!!


Glad to hear everything is going y'all way!

Keep grinding!

----------


## bethdoth

Diet the past week was ok but could be better..the damn break room at work and those little dark chocolate candy bars from a local candy shop. Still bouncing between 203 and 206. Ten more days and I will no longer be snow blowing snow, but laying on the beach with my sexy bride of 36 years!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Diet the past week was ok but could be better..the damn break room at work and those little dark chocolate candy bars from a local candy shop. Still bouncing between 203 and 206. Ten more days and I will no longer be snow blowing snow, but laying on the beach with my sexy bride of 36 years!


Love dark chocolate! 

Enjoy the time with your wife, how's her diet/training going?

----------


## bethdoth

She is still doing ok. Her diet is good, but she over did the cardio and inflamed a nerve in her ankle, so she is just lifting for awhile.

----------


## bethdoth

We are off to the beach on Saturday for a week of fun in the sun. After all the damn snow this week I am ready to go. Over all very happy with what I see in the mirror, I am getting closer to my long term goal all the time. My goal is to look like member lovbyts avatar. Have a great week and see ya all the week of the 15th!

----------


## krugerr

> My goal is to look like member lovbyts avatar. Have a great week and see ya all the week of the 15th!


Its pretty much been a goal of mine for a long time! Although Im not much closer haha

----------


## bethdoth

I just need to get a bit bigger in the shoulders, maybe a little in the upper chest and then get leaner. My abs are what they are... they are pretty big that is why they still show pretty good even when I am at 15% BF. I need to update my pic one of these days.

----------


## RaginCajun

> We are off to the beach on Saturday for a week of fun in the sun. After all the damn snow this week I am ready to go. Over all very happy with what I see in the mirror, I am getting closer to my long term goal all the time. My goal is to look like member lovbyts avatar. Have a great week and see ya all the week of the 15th!


Enjoy my man!!!!

----------


## bethdoth

WOW fat looks so much better when tanned...LOL... Had a great time on vacation, but gained 8 pounds. Lost 4 in the first 3 days back. I really need to push hard to get my Body fat down to about 12% prior to the end of March. Right now I don't care is I cannibalize a bit of muscle, will try not to but i see a lot of HIIT fasted in the near future and a tightening of my diet.

----------


## RaginCajun

> WOW fat looks so much better when tanned...LOL... Had a great time on vacation, but gained 8 pounds. Lost 4 in the first 3 days back. I really need to push hard to get my Body fat down to about 12% prior to the end of March. Right now I don't care is I cannibalize a bit of muscle, will try not to but i see a lot of HIIT fasted in the near future and a tightening of my diet.


glad to see you and your wife made it back!

is the wifey going to continue her lifestyle?

----------


## bethdoth

Oh ya she is on a mission. She only gained 3 pounds on vacation and was right back at fasted cardio 2 out of the 3 morning we have been back. Went grocery shopping Sunday and purchased lots of turkey, veggies, eggs, cottage cheese, etc etc...

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oh ya she is on a mission. She only gained 3 pounds on vacation and was right back at fasted cardio 2 out of the 3 morning we have been back. Went grocery shopping Sunday and purchased lots of turkey, veggies, eggs, cottage cheese, etc etc...



nice!

glad she is sticking to it!

----------


## bethdoth

Ok so I had the wife take a pic of me last night in a simuliar position as my goal physique (lovbyts avatar). Damn I have a long way to go. Gotta work shoulders harder, abs harder and get lean. I feel my chest and arms are close, but still need a lot of work. I also realize that I am probably at least 15 years older than whomever that is, but a guy has to have a goal. Double nickles in July! I should just stop drinking ... that would make a huge difference in my bodyfat. I eat clean and feel I train right and hard, it's the going out for sushi and 4 Sam Adams that kills me.

----------


## krugerr

> Ok so I had the wife take a pic of me last night in a simuliar position as my goal physique (lovbyts avatar). Damn I have a long way to go. Gotta work shoulders harder, abs harder and get lean. I feel my chest and arms are close, but still need a lot of work. I also realize that I am probably at least 15 years older than whomever that is, but a guy has to have a goal. Double nickles in July! I should just stop drinking ... that would make a huge difference in my bodyfat. I eat clean and feel I train right and hard, it's the going out for sushi and 4 Sam Adams that kills me.


LovByts avatar always reminds me of the below Frank McGrath photo. Its not the same guy, but bloody close! on pose.

----------


## bethdoth

He is awesome, but way bigger! I want to be the smaller version of that. Right now I am carrying a lot of water weight after 7 days on vacation drinking and eating whatever I wanted. I need to get my Bodyfat down then re-evaluate. I have been working back and shoulders hard for the last 10 months or so. Problem is nerve damage to my C6 and C7 seems to be limiting my ability to build my right side (high sided an R1 on the race track).

----------


## krugerr

> He is awesome, but way bigger! I want to be the smaller version of that.



Yeah, hes a monster! Would love to look that big though!

----------


## bethdoth

Still doing good, but have plateaued at 208 for now. I still need to drop about 1-2 percent bodyfat before April so I can run a tren ace cycle.

----------


## kelkel

Look good Rhoag! Keep hitting it!

----------


## bethdoth

It's been a pretty good week overall..had one bad day partied to hard! I have to go out of town for training Mar 7-25. I plan to go to Golds and see if i can get a VIP pass. Class will be from 9AM till 5PM Mon-Fri. I plan to do fasted cardio in the AM then lift after school. I may plan a 2100 calorie diet plan and eat the same things daily.

----------


## RaginCajun

sounds like you have a plan my man

looking good still!

----------


## bethdoth

Living in the hotel with a cooktop in and microwave. Cooking sweet potatoes lots of chicken and turkey stir-fry protein pancakes handful of almonds and greens like baby spinach squash. Doing fasted cardio for 40 minutes every morning then I found a gym to lift after school. Maybe I can drop a percent or 2 of body fat in the 3 weeks I am here.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Living in the hotel with a cooktop in and microwave. Cooking sweet potatoes lots of chicken and turkey stir-fry protein pancakes handful of almonds and greens like baby spinach squash. Doing fasted cardio for 40 minutes every morning then I found a gym to lift after school. Maybe I can drop a percent or 2 of body fat in the 3 weeks I am here.


I'm living the same way Monday thru Friday at the moment. I switched back to intermittent fasting , it's helping so far. I prepared food and packed it up in an ice chest, but I didn't pack enough, running out today.

----------


## bethdoth

Sweet taters nuke very nicely! Smoked turkey etc...

----------


## bethdoth

Damn I am feeling thin in the waist! Two weekends in a row I have been out somewhere (concert/bar) and I have had women come up to me and ask to feel me. Good for the ego!
fasted cardio works for me along with a super clean diet right now. When in a hotel with a kitchenette it's just so easy to eat clean and I have nothing to do so working out twice a day is also easy with no distractions. 50 bucks to join a gym for 3 weeks was a bit pricey, but worth it.

----------


## bsh

> Damn I am feeling thin in the waist! Two weekends in a row I have been out somewhere (concert/bar) and I have had women come up to me and ask to feel me. Good for the ego!


 that's just awesome brother!!! Crushing ' it with ladies.... Hard work pays off

----------


## bethdoth

Been doing very very good the last 12 days while on the road. Fasted HIIT almost every morning, lifting after work at 5:30PM and eating super clean. I feel I have lost some body fat and believe I can see it in the mirror test. I paid 50 bucks to workout at this gym over at the community college. I walked in yesterday and two young guys were lifting, one guys says shit we were the biggest guys in this gym were did you come from. I said don't worry I am only here for another week. 
Can't wait to start a tren cycle in April, I think I will be ready.

----------


## bethdoth

Did my 40 minute So You Wand Abs workout last night! Weighed myself in PT gear this morning prior to my fasted cardio. When I left home 2 weeks ago I was 208 in the morning naked, this morning 205 in PT gear.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did my 40 minute So You Wand Abs workout last night! Weighed myself in PT gear this morning prior to my fasted cardio. When I left home 2 weeks ago I was 208 in the morning naked, this morning 205 in PT gear.


I haven't done that workout in a while and might have to start doing it once a week. Glad to hear everything is going well! Keep up the hard work!

----------


## bethdoth

When in Kansas City there are two things a guy has to do. Go to Minskys for pizza and go get bbq. I am cheating with pizza tonight.

----------


## RaginCajun

> When in Kansas City there are two things a guy has to do. Go to Minskys for pizza and go get bbq. I am cheating with pizza tonight.


Nice, enjoy my man!!!

----------


## bethdoth

Damn my pants are loose and I need to put another notch in my belt. It will be interesting when I get home to see if I have lost any weight or inches. Sure feels and looks like it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Damn my pants are loose and I need to put another notch in my belt. It will be interesting when I get home to see if I have lost any weight or inches. Sure feels and looks like it.


That's awesome!

That's the only way I can tell if I am changing, by clothes and definitely my belts!

----------


## bethdoth

Weighed myself this morning, under 200 lbs for the first time in a long time. Abs are looking good and the V from oblique's is well defined. I think I am lean enough to start a tren cycle in April!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Damn my pants are loose and I need to put another notch in my belt. It will be interesting when I get home to see if I have lost any weight or inches. Sure feels and looks like it.


Good to hear and it does feel good....




> That's awesome!
> 
> That's the only way I can tell if I am changing, by clothes and definitely my belts!


Clothes. Yep. The real scale.

----------


## bethdoth

Been back home 5 days and I am back to my at home weight of 203. Working out twice a day and not going out with friends makes a difference. Oh well I am pretty darn happy with my body right now. Couple small goals build upper chest a bit more and cap the shoulders a bit more, then it's maintain 14%BF and I will be content...I think?

----------


## bsh

Great job brotha...

----------


## bethdoth

Last week was ok diet and workouts on track, but have a head/chest cold. Monday I was very very sick stuff coming out of me everywhere! Feeling somewhat better today and have a doc appt to see why I can't shake this head/chest cold.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Last week was ok diet and workouts on track, but have a head/chest cold. Monday I was very very sick stuff coming out of me everywhere! Feeling somewhat better today and have a doc appt to see why I can't shake this head/chest cold.


That's me at the moment with my allergies, can't seem to get rid of the nasal drip! 

Get well bud!

----------


## bethdoth

Ya i got some good drugs...Doc says I have bronchitis. Did 35 minutes of cardio yesterday and my lungs hurt. Sat in the steam room after wards and lungs cleared a little.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ya i got some good drugs...Doc says I have bronchitis. Did 35 minutes of cardio yesterday and my lungs hurt. Sat in the steam room after wards and lungs cleared a little.


Steam room is where it is at!!!! Wish I was still a member at a gym to utilize it. I'm pretty sure I have the same thing going on here

----------


## bethdoth

I am still not 100% back from being sick. Energy levels are low and still not much appetite. Weight back up 205. I started back in the gym on Friday, but like I said low energy. What I have been eating is healthy but only around 1700 calories. Drank once last Saturday other than that no alcohol!

----------


## RaginCajun

Get well bud!

I upped my Vit C, started taking Vit A with my Vit D and feel a lot better this week. I think it was something in the air that I am allergic too as my throat was sore from a nasal drip.

----------


## bethdoth

Feeling better today. 4 eggs,2 protein pancakes and one cup of coffee for breakfast. Greek yogurt for a snack about 9AM. Three cans of tuna with light miracle whip on romaine lettuce for lunch, protein shake and sweet tater for afternoon snack. Hit the gym at 3 till 5 then figure out what to make for dinner.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Feeling better today. 4 eggs,2 protein pancakes and one cup of coffee for breakfast. Greek yogurt for a snack about 9AM. Three cans of tuna with light miracle whip on romaine lettuce for lunch, protein shake and sweet tater for afternoon snack. Hit the gym at 3 till 5 then figure out what to make for dinner.


You are in the gym for 2 hours?

----------


## bethdoth

Ya but that includes time to change clothes, shower, maybe steam room for two steam cycles and workout. My workout is normally about 45-60 min lifting and 20-30 cardio.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ya but that includes time to change clothes, shower, maybe steam room for two steam cycles and workout. My workout is normally about 45-60 min lifting and 20-30 cardio.


Was just checking!

----------


## bethdoth

Did 50 minutes of straight shoulders yesterday... un-fricking believable pump...painful pump, gotta love tren ! I feel great today back to myself! ate 2 protein pancakes with three eggs over easy on top, had my yogurt and protein bar for a snack already. Have chicken, veggies, sweet tater for lunch.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did 50 minutes of straight shoulders yesterday... un-fricking believable pump...painful pump, gotta love tren! I feel great today back to myself! ate 2 protein pancakes with three eggs over easy on top, had my yogurt and protein bar for a snack already. Have chicken, veggies, sweet tater for lunch.


nice!

i haven't ever tried tren , but seems everyone loves it!

----------


## bethdoth

I felt good on Wed and Thur last week, but Friday started to feel like crap again. Sinuses blocked, sneezing, coughing, tight chest, etc etc... I think it peaked last night and I am feeling a bit better today. I did have a good chest workout yesterday and 30 minutes of cardio. I just want to feel like me again...it's been close to 3 weeks since I got sick.

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn bud that bites!

Hope you get rid of that stuff soon!

----------


## bethdoth

It peaked and I am feeling better. Good back workout yesterday, shoulders tonight! Appetite coming back and eating clean. Got me some tuna, sweet taters, cod, Greek Yogurt, protein bar, and an apple for my work day.

----------


## bethdoth

Still not 100% but better. I can't believe how this cold has hung on. I need to get my diet back in check and start preparing all my meals again. Not eating to bad, but not where I need to be right now. I have been working to many hours on my side business on top of my 40 hour work week.

----------


## bethdoth

Lets hope this trend of feeling pretty good continues...2 days now i have felt good appetite coming back and workouts very good. My favorite workout tonight ... shoulders!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lets hope this trend of feeling pretty good continues...2 days now i have felt good appetite coming back and workouts very good. My favorite workout tonight ... shoulders!


Glad to hear you are back to almost normal!

----------


## bethdoth

I went to the Doc Monday and Tuesday, I am a 212 pound walking antibiotic! Was diagnose with prostattis (again) and a sinus infection. So day 4 of antibiotics and feeling better. Yesterday I had plenty of energy and had a great workout. My shoulders were so full it was painful.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I went to the Doc Monday and Tuesday, I am a 212 pound walking antibiotic! Was diagnose with prostattis (again) and a sinus infection. So day 4 of antibiotics and feeling better. Yesterday I had plenty of energy and had a great workout. My shoulders were so full it was painful.


Damn bud that bites!

Make sure to heal up and get plenty of fluids.

Taking a day off or two from lifting isn't going to kill you either

----------


## bethdoth

One week later and I feel pretty good. Now to get dedicated to a very strict nutrition plan and workouts. I need to cut before it warms up.

----------


## RaginCajun

> One week later and I feel pretty good. Now to get dedicated to a very strict nutrition plan and workouts. I need to cut before it warms up.


Glad to hear that you are feeling back to your usual self again

Grind time!!!

----------


## bethdoth

Going to start cutting a bit before I wanted to, but that's ok. Weighed in at 215 this morning, I guess heavy lifting and increased calories are working, it's not water weight because I am not bloated, am very vascular and hard right now. Even my oldest daughter said that i need to quit working my lats before I can't put my arms at my side. Back is wider and shoulders bigger and rounder. I'm currently sitting at about 14% or 15% BF, I need to cut to 12.
Diet is easy for me. What is hard is getting my a$$ out of bed at 4:20 AM so I can hit the gym for fasted HIIT three times a week. Gotta go warm my lunch brown rice and 2 grilled chicken breasts!

----------


## RaginCajun

Man sounds like you are back to getting after it!

Get some!

----------


## bethdoth

I just can't seem to get a break this spring. I was feeling good then last week it seemed like my feet and ankles were swelling. Then this weekend camping they really swelled up. I have no idea why? Other than I am in week 8 of a tren cycle. Since I have had some shortness of breathe now the swollen feet and ankle I decided to stop this cycle 5 days early. Swollen feet and ankles is a sign of congestive heart failure or liver failure... I need to be alive vise just a muscular corpse! So I stopped my cycle on Sunday and went back to normal HRT levels. Swelling is better but not gone yet.
In 7 weeks I went from 203 to 220 and lost an inch around my waist. Shoulders much fuller, back wider, traps bigger and legs bigger.

----------


## RaginCajun

How's your blood pressure?

----------


## bethdoth

Checked it 30 minutes ago, I have a cheap monitor I keep at work 162/80 pulse 70 yesterday morning 147/82 pulse 77. So it really isn't to out of wack! I imagine if I sat still for awhile the numbers would come down a bit.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Checked it 30 minutes ago, I have a cheap monitor I keep at work 162/80 pulse 70 yesterday morning 147/82 pulse 77. So it really isn't to out of wack! I imagine if I sat still for awhile the numbers would come down a bit.


Those are both high, pulse is fine but those pressures are high. What is your norm?

----------


## bethdoth

I'm at work running around fixing broke shit...the top number will be high. 80 and 82 are not bad and they are the better indicator of cardiovascular health.

----------


## bethdoth

Feeling pretty good this week. Energy is back, feet no longer swollen, minor acne clearing up. 9 days off tren ! Diet is good, but i am thinking fo trying something new to kick start some fat lose. maybe carb cycling or keto?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Feeling pretty good this week. Energy is back, feet no longer swollen, minor acne clearing up. 9 days off tren! Diet is good, but i am thinking fo trying something new to kick start some fat lose. maybe carb cycling or keto?


Glad to hear that those symptoms are gone. 

Give either or a try and see what happens. 

I'm thinking carb cycling since you like to drink some, and you can plan those days out.

----------


## bethdoth

After two weeks in Kansas City for training a weighed in at 205 this morning. I would still like to get leaner and since my elbow is really bothering me I should probably take some time off from lifting. So more cardio, diet is still pretty darn clean and timing of macros is good.

----------


## bethdoth

I must be doing something right! I went to give blood this morning and my hemoglobin was only 15.9, I normally run 16.8. My BP was 130/77 and pulse 64!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I must be doing something right! I went to give blood this morning and my hemoglobin was only 15.9, I normally run 16.8. My BP was 130/77 and pulse 64!


That's good bud!

Keep on keeping on!!!!!

----------


## bethdoth

Back from an 8 day camping trip at the Hodag Country Music Festival. 8 Days with no cardio and no weights. Didn't eat to bad but not to good either and drank like a fish. Weighed in at 207 this morning! Back to the gym after work and diet today so far was clean.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Back from an 8 day camping trip at the Hodag Country Music Festival. 8 Days with no cardio and no weights. Didn't eat to bad but not to good either and drank like a fish. Weighed in at 207 this morning! Back to the gym after work and diet today so far was clean.


Have to live some big guy!

So any good stories from the festival

----------


## bethdoth

> Have to live some big guy!
> 
> So any good stories from the festival


Oohhh ya. It's kinda long so I will paraphrase. Guy would not remove his hat for the National Anthem. Son said something to him. His girlfriend got mad and started flipping our group off and say F America, F U, Bernie Sanders for pres, etc... Guy finally removes hat (smart move). Girlfriend goes away and comes back at the end of the concert and does the whole F U thing again. My wife goes up to her and asks her where she is from... girl says UP... my wife says no way because I am from the UP and I have never seen anyone as disrespectful as you that comes from the UP... Girl tries to scratch my wife's eyes out. 30 seconds later the girl in on her back with Sandy's knees in her biceps and both hands around her neck... gilr starts to turn blue and since I don't want my wife going to jail for murder I took her hands off her throat while a friend hauled her away from the action. I hold girl down with one hand and try to get her boy friends to come get her and defuse the situation. The chickenshits wouldn't come near me. Two other ladies helped the girl up and took her over to her boyfriends. We got out of there before cops and security showed up.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oohhh ya. It's kinda long so I will paraphrase. Guy would not remove his hat for the National Anthem. Son said something to him. His girlfriend got mad and started flipping our group off and say F America, F U, Bernie Sanders for pres, etc... Guy finally removes hat (smart move). Girlfriend goes away and comes back at the end of the concert and does the whole F U thing again. My wife goes up to her and asks her where she is from... girl says UP... my wife says no way because I am from the UP and I have never seen anyone as disrespectful as you that comes from the UP... Girl tries to scratch my wife's eyes out. 30 seconds later the girl in on her back with Sandy's knees in her biceps and both hands around her neck... gilr starts to turn blue and since I don't want my wife going to jail for murder I took her hands off her throat while a friend hauled her away from the action. I hold girl down with one hand and try to get her boy friends to come get her and defuse the situation. The chickenshits wouldn't come near me. Two other ladies helped the girl up and took her over to her boyfriends. We got out of there before cops and security showed up.



that's a hell of a story!!!

she didn't know who she was messing with!

----------


## bethdoth

My wife was pretty upset, 54 years young and her first fight. She was mostly upset about how she felt so much rage. She said all the rage she feels toward the disrespectful youth of today came out of her. She couldn't sleep over this. When the girl hit her in the face she also bit her tongue very hard, and She got a cut on her hand and a bruised knuckle some how.

----------


## bethdoth

I have not missed a day of working out since I got back from camping. Been doing very good on diet and nutrition. Waist is down an inch (around love handles) and weight back to 204 were my body likes to be.

----------


## RaginCajun

Looking good in that new avi!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> .... wouldn't come near me....


Not surprised.

SM

----------


## bethdoth

Ya I took that last weekend on my Birthday (55 Years young). I used to run 5 miles every year on my birthday just to say I can still do it. But, now with the titanium left hip I can no longer run. So I take a pic at the gym every year and compare it to last year to see how my build is changing. I actually am a bit bigger and leaner this year than last year!




> Looking good in that new avi!

----------


## RaginCajun

happy birthday bud!

----------


## bethdoth

Another story for Ragin. So we were camping in the Dels this weekend and were down at the pool. There were a lot of younger guys because of numerous bachelor parties. So all these guys are rubbing lotion on themselves and each other. There was a line of about 7 girls sitting on the edge of the pool. I go up and ask the guy that just got done lathering up another guy "hey can I borrow your lotion?" I take the lotion and go up to the best looking blonde sitting on the edge and ask her if she would mind putting some lotion on my back and shoulders. No problem ... then I turn around and ask if she would get my chest too... no problem she was almost giving me a massage it lasted so long. I thanked her then walked over and gave them their lotion back. All they could say was we just just schooled by an old guy. LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

> Another story for Ragin. So we were camping in the Dels this weekend and were down at the pool. There were a lot of younger guys because of numerous bachelor parties. So all these guys are rubbing lotion on themselves and each other. There was a line of about 7 girls sitting on the edge of the pool. I go up and ask the guy that just got done lathering up another guy "hey can I borrow your lotion?" I take the lotion and go up to the best looking blonde sitting on the edge and ask her if she would mind putting some lotion on my back and shoulders. No problem ... then I turn around and ask if she would get my chest too... no problem she was almost giving me a massage it lasted so long. I thanked her then walked over and gave them their lotion back. All they could say was we just just schooled by an old guy. LOL


Love it!

----------


## bethdoth

I have not been able to touch a weight in 13 days. Went camping and a bunch of young guys just felt they were stronger than me. They wanted to arm wrestle. I went undefeated even beat the lefty left handed, but am paying the price with something torn in my left shoulder? I have an appointment today to have my tennis elbow and shoulder looked at. Shoulder is getting better I could probably lift, but figure it has been 13 days I might as well get the elbow right.
Diet has been ok, I tightened it back up yetsreday. Still able to do cardio so i have increased cardio. I need to drop some bodyfat anyway prior to this fall and another cycle.

----------


## krugerr

> I have not been able to touch a weight in 13 days. Went camping and a bunch of young guys just felt they were stronger than me. They wanted to arm wrestle. I went undefeated even beat the lefty left handed, but am paying the price with something torn in my left shoulder? I have an appointment today to have my tennis elbow and shoulder looked at. Shoulder is getting better I could probably lift, but figure it has been 13 days I might as well get the elbow right.
> Diet has been ok, I tightened it back up yetsreday. Still able to do cardio so i have increased cardio. I need to drop some bodyfat anyway prior to this fall and another cycle.


Glad you showed them buddy. Often see it in the gyms with young kids ego lifting to try impress the bigger lifters, same thing by challenging you. Silly fvckers!  :Wink: 

Get that shoulder right, you dont want to make it worse when that cycle starts.

----------


## bethdoth

I always tell them before we start "It's a lose lose for you. If I win you got beat by a 55 year old man, If I lose wow you beat a 55 year old man" I can't remeber the last time I lost? Humm must be because I have a bad memory i'm old or it was a long time ago. LOL

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ Hilarious.

----------


## krugerr

> I always tell them before we start "It's a lose lose for you. If I win you got beat by a 55 year old man, If I lose wow you beat a 55 year old man" I can't remeber the last time I lost? Humm must be because I have a bad memory i'm old or it was a long time ago. LOL


I hadnt thought of it that way. haha!

----------


## bethdoth

Well Doc said it's not tennis elbow. He said it's golfers elbow because it's on the inside of the elbow. He shot it up with some steroids , so i hope it heals and I can get back to lifting. Weight was at 206 this morning about normal for me. Now just gotta let the shoulder heal.

----------


## bethdoth

I'm feeling motivated to cut and get my BF% down to 12%, since I can't lift upper body right now! Tighten up diet a bit more, fasted HIIT 3-4 times a week at 5AM, do legs twice a week, lastly reduce alcohol intake. Did legs last night then went home and had a protein shake, then made dinner (grilled turkey breast, brown rice and asparagus), then ground some oats and made protein pancakes for my breakfast. Was up at 4:30 AM at the gym at 5 and did 40 minute HIIT, hot tub shower and off to work.

----------


## krugerr

> I'm feeling motivated to cut and get my BF% down to 12%, since I can't lift upper body right now! Tighten up diet a bit more, fasted HIIT 3-4 times a week at 5AM, do legs twice a week, lastly reduce alcohol intake. Did legs last night then went home and had a protein shake, then made dinner (grilled turkey breast, brown rice and asparagus), then ground some oats and made protein pancakes for my breakfast. Was up at 4:30 AM at the gym at 5 and did 40 minute HIIT, hot tub shower and off to work.


Thats it mate, if you cant do upper body, utilise what you can. Make the most of it, as it appears you're doing.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm feeling motivated to cut and get my BF% down to 12%, since I can't lift upper body right now! Tighten up diet a bit more, fasted HIIT 3-4 times a week at 5AM, do legs twice a week, lastly reduce alcohol intake. Did legs last night then went home and had a protein shake, then made dinner (grilled turkey breast, brown rice and asparagus), then ground some oats and made protein pancakes for my breakfast. Was up at 4:30 AM at the gym at 5 and did 40 minute HIIT, hot tub shower and off to work.


sounds like you are back at it!

hopefully the elbow will heal up fast bud.

didn't know you were a golfer  :AaGreen22:

----------


## bethdoth

That's the thing I don't golf but used to do a lot of preacher curls with a curling bar and dumbbell hammer curls.

----------


## RaginCajun

> That's the thing I don't golf but used to do a lot of preacher curls with a curling bar and dumbbell hammer curls.


haha, i was just joking with ya

are you doing any stretching for it while the steroids work?

----------


## bethdoth

Yes heat and ice too.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yes heat and ice too.


Good

I need to prob use more ice and heat

----------


## bethdoth

Man I have got to get back on track. Feeling fat! I took the last 5 days off from all exercise and was drinking and partying. Still have a slight pain in my left shoulder so still not much weight lifting. I need to get my diet and cardio back in check, but to do that my motivational level needs to return.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Man I have got to get back on track.


You will. We will. We all will. Summer's over.

SM

----------


## bethdoth

> You will. We will. We all will. Summer's over.
> 
> SM


 All most over. We have atleast two more camping trips planned. Then comes hunting camp, Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas party's, New Years and FU winter party. Ok February should be a slow month! Tried to lift today and still shoulder pain. Did 45 minutes of cardio.

----------


## RaginCajun

> All most over. We have atleast two more camping trips planned. Then comes hunting camp, Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas party's, New Years and FU winter party. Ok February should be a slow month! Tried to lift today and still shoulder pain. Did 45 minutes of cardio.


Hahaha

You know how to do it so just do it

Ease off that shoulder and do some band work. Is it your shoulder or rotator cuff?

----------


## tarmyg

You do not need motivation, just action. I live by, in terms of training, Action before Thought. I basically show up no matter what and just start lifting. Once I start and a few minutes in I forget that I did not want to go, to begin with, and I workout like normal. Works great for me.

----------


## bethdoth

It's more than showing up at the gym. It's little things like not being motivated to do the fasted HIIT instead of just 40 minutes on the elliptical after work. Also instead of ordering chicken and cottage cheese order a burger and fry's! Not staging food on Sunday etc etc... the lifestyle is slipping a bit. I will get back on track I just need to find a new goal. I met my most of my goals last spring and was in maintenance mode through the summer. I think with out a goal and getting the attitude of just staying the same allows a person to slip back into old habits. I have not gained any weight or inches, it's just when you can't lift your muscles aren't full.

----------


## bethdoth

Ok doing what I can. Did 30 minute arm workout last Thursday and 40 minutes cardio. Friday I did a 45 minute leg workout no cardio. Saturday I did my "so you want abs routine", 100 push ups, and 35 minutes cardio (fasted), Sunday Fasted 35 minutes cardio. Took Monday off because my abs are killing me. My shoulder hurt bad from the push ups. I have an appointment next week to get an x-ray (takes forever to get an appointment with the VA). Will do cardio today then off camping till Sunday!

----------


## bethdoth

Shoulder is getting better! Physical therapy is helping and I hope to be back to my normally lifting in the next month. Still doing arms, legs, abs and cardio. Diet better the past 2 weeks since camping season is over. Time to cut and prepare for a mid winter cycle. Last cycle ended in May of 2016. We booked our winter trip for mid February so I will see how I am doing as far as injuries and decide cycle before or after vacation? Golf elbow is gone since I haven't been doing chest, back or shoulders since the end of July.

----------


## bethdoth

Diet was pretty good the last 4 days. Workouts getting better every day. Did legs and cardio Thursday, then was able to bench and cardio on Friday, abs and cardio Saturday, then arms and cardio Sunday. taking today off except physical therapy exercises. Sitting at about 206 pounds and holding.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Diet was pretty good the last 4 days. Workouts getting better every day. Did legs and cardio Thursday, then was able to bench and cardio on Friday, abs and cardio Saturday, then arms and cardio Sunday. taking today off except physical therapy exercises. Sitting at about 206 pounds and holding.


Get it bud!

Hope PT helps ya out!

----------


## bethdoth

I really need to get my diet back in check. Way to much drinking and partying. Shoulder is getting a bit better but not 100% yet. Taking it easy on the lifting light weights high reps. Still doing cardio 5 days a week and maintaining, but feeling fat.

----------


## RaginCajun

get back at big guy!!!

----------


## bethdoth

Haven't been posting much lately very busy and not much to report. Doing PT twice a week now for the shoulder that still isn't 100%. Getting a bit better. I am able to do some lifting, but hurts like crazy the next day. Doing a cleanse right now and then plan to hit the diet and cardio hard for a month. After that we will see what is next? Still sitting right about 208 and have not lost any muscle in the 3 months that I haven't been able to serious lift.

----------


## kelkel

> Still sitting right about 208 and have not lost any muscle in the 3 months that I haven't been able to serious lift.


Big plus right there.

----------


## bethdoth

I was taught if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything so I haven't been posting! The VA wouldn't allow me to continue physical Therapy because they said lifting weights isn't part of a persons daily routine and since I am able to work, eat, sleep etc... that there was nothing more they could do. I understand higher priorities then a guy that just wants to be able to lift weights again. So I was at a Thanksgiving day get together and my nephews brother is a physical therapist, he told me to take 2 weeks off don't do any lifting, exercises, or repetitive motions with the shoulder... just continue stretching it. It's been 12 days and as of right now I feel no pain in my shoulder. Maybe this weekend I will test it with some light weights. It seems like after I turned 55 in July I have been falling apart. Pulled muscles in my shoulder, then my left hip that I had replaced 3 years ago started to hurt and I can't even do 30 minutes on the elliptical with out pain and now plantar fasciitis and can barely walk. Gotta get my health back one of these days soon!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Hey rhoag long time no speak! Glad the shoulder pains gone for you
I hear the only way to regain your youth is to hit the human growth hormone  :LOL:

----------


## RaginCajun

Rhoag!

Glad to hear that your shoulder is getting better bud!

Come back and play!

----------


## bethdoth

i'm going to test the shoulder tomorrow and see where it's at. Day to day and stretching there is no pain but under load with weights who knows. If I can't lift and can't do cardio I am going to have to clean up my diet big time.

----------


## bethdoth

Was able to bench and do incline flies last Friday with minimal pain in my shoulder. Then On Monday I did shoulders again no major pain. I can't believe how much strength I have lost not lifting for just over 4 months. Military press was at 265 for 6-7 reps struggled to do 225 for 5 reps. Still some minor pain in the left shoulder and right foot, but starting to get better, atleast I am back in the gym. Now I really need to tweak my diet, something I should have done 4 months ago. Need to redo my TDEE with the reduced activities and stick to a strict diet. My weight this morning is up about 4-5 pounds to 212, but my abs are disappearing already. Time to dig deep and motivate!

----------


## tarmyg

Good to see you back *rhoag*, all the best!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Was able to bench and do incline flies last Friday with minimal pain in my shoulder. Then On Monday I did shoulders again no major pain. I can't believe how much strength I have lost not lifting for just over 4 months. Military press was at 265 for 6-7 reps struggled to do 225 for 5 reps. Still some minor pain in the left shoulder and right foot, but starting to get better, atleast I am back in the gym. Now I really need to tweak my diet, something I should have done 4 months ago. Need to redo my TDEE with the reduced activities and stick to a strict diet. My weight this morning is up about 4-5 pounds to 212, but my abs are disappearing already. Time to dig deep and motivate!


don't push it big guy, just do enough to not aggravate anything

my left shoulder is giving me problems as well, feels like it is popping out of place almost

motivation is all around bud, just find yours!

----------


## bethdoth

Was able to do a light weight high rep back workout yesterday and 35 minutes on the bike vise elliptical. Diet much better this week and I have only had two drinks on Tuesday night when we went out with some friends. Weight was 211 this morning. Gotta uncover my abs before Feb 12th vacation!

----------


## bethdoth

Feels good to be getting back to normal! What i mean by normal is able to workout each muscle group. My shoulder still isn't 100% but I can do most exercises with lighter weights and not experience much pain. Time to dig deep and make some diet changes and crank up the cardio a bit more.

----------


## bethdoth

Not much has changed over the holidays. My diet sucked. My shoulder is still bothering me so I am taking a few more weeks off from lifting again and plan to kick the cardio up to an hour. Gained 1 pound over the holidays, but went through the house and purged all $hit food on Monday. I have a 2100 calorie per day plan with a 50% protein 30% carb and 20% fat ratio laid out and WILL track every thing that goes across my lips. Have not had a drink all week, even though my wife comes home from work and has 2-3. Vacation is quickly approaching and I need to uncover what 6 pack I have!

----------


## bethdoth

Doing better ... have my estrodial back in check, increased cardio and got my diet back in check this week, down 2 pounds. Still not lifting till next week on Wednesday. I hope my shoulder is healed and I don't re-injure it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Doing better ... have my estrodial back in check, increased cardio and got my diet back in check this week, down 2 pounds. Still not lifting till next week on Wednesday. I hope my shoulder is healed and I don't re-injure it.


glad to hear that!

keep grinding!

----------


## bethdoth

Feeling fat! I had to go and stay with my Dad who has Alzheimer for 4 days, diet sucked, couldn't workout and no sleep. Hitting it hard again now. I lifted for the first time in over 2 weeks yesterday, testing the shoulder. Chest hurts to much from lifting to tell how the shoulder feels  :Smilie: . Life has been getting in the way of my ability to lose some fat!

----------


## kelkel

Couple weeks off will never hurt you. I take that amount of time yearly. Good to give your body a rest. Just take it a little easier coming back....

----------


## bethdoth

So far so good. Did chest on Wednesday started light to feel it out then went a bit heavier. Then 50 minutes cardio yesterday (I know you don't have to do cardio) today I am going to do shoulders and 40 minutes of cardio. Diet yesterday was pretty good: with eggs and protein pancakes for breakfast, hard boiled egg for a snack, lunch 2 cans of tuna with some light miracle whip and celery for texture, protein bar snack, apple just before the gym, 50 minutes cardio, chicken breast, brown rice and asparagus for dinner and some 4% fat cottage cheese for a snack.
The problem with resting is I already took 2 1/2 weeks off to try and heal mid December, came back and probably pushed it to hard for a week and then had to rest it again. I have some prescription Diclofenac gel that i have been putting on twice a day.

----------


## bethdoth

I have been slacking on my posting. Doing good... shoulder is back to about 90% so i am able to lift heavier again, am starting to finally get back into my old routine. Lots of negative things in my life right now but still make the gym 6 days a week. Diet ok but could be way better. Off to Mexico on vacation next week so sun booze and food! Going to hit it hard when I get back summer is coming.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have been slacking on my posting. Doing good... shoulder is back to about 90% so i am able to lift heavier again, am starting to finally get back into my old routine. Lots of negative things in my life right now but still make the gym 6 days a week. Diet ok but could be way better. Off to Mexico on vacation next week so sun booze and food! Going to hit it hard when I get back summer is coming.


sup bud!

that a way to turn all those negatives into positives!

what part of mexico are you heading to? should be beautiful down there this time of year. it is already 75 in Texas!

----------


## bethdoth

Had a great time in Rivera Maya! Weather was awesome and came back nice and tan... like I always say " tan fat looks way better than white fat!" only gained 4 pounds this year, worked out every day except fro travel days. I did pretty good at limiting my drinking and eating, but still more than I would normally. Back in the gym and trying to drop some body fat. Back to cooking and preparing meals ..no more being lazy!

----------


## bethdoth

Diet has been pretty spot on for the last two weeks with very limited drinking. Hit 209 from the 218 after vacation. Shoulder and golf elbow are doing pretty good and am back to lifting every muscle group atleast once a week. Also back to doing fasted HIIT at 5AM a few times a week. Gave a pint of blood and did labs last week and everything was good...estradiol was back down to 29! 
Now for my realization. I always think in terms of weight vise body fat. I know I have put on muscle over the past 6 years or so and the weight that my body like to be at is higher. So if I set a goal to get down to 195 pound another 14 pounds that's not realistic without loosing muscle at the same time. So I think I will just go get my bodyfat checked by calipers and use that as a starting point. I also need to be realist on what is a good bodyfat percentage for me. I know at 14%-16% I still have decent abs and it's fairly easy to maintain.

----------


## bethdoth

One hour and 45 minutes full body deep tissue massage Friday evening... felt great deep but not to deep. I have been lifting with my son in law every Saturday pushing each other. Arms this week... hurts so good can barely straighten my arms out my bi's and forearms are so sore. Reading Functional Training with a fork again and re-focusing myself on my diet. I need to get my BF checked and see where I am and then set a goal.

----------


## bethdoth

Rough 3 weeks. My Dad passed away March 14th. I had went up to see him the weekend before and then he passed on Tuesday. the next weekend was the wake and then the next he was buried in a VA cemetery with Military honors. So 3 long weekends in a row traveling and staying in hotels. Back at it now and back on track.

----------


## tarmyg

> Rough 3 weeks. My Dad passed away March 14th. I had went up to see him the weekend before and then he passed on Tuesday. the next weekend was the wake and then the next he was buried in a VA cemetery with Military honors. So 3 long weekends in a row traveling and staying in hotels. Back at it now and back on track.


I am sorry for your loss rhoag!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Rough 3 weeks. My Dad passed away March 14th. I had went up to see him the weekend before and then he passed on Tuesday. the next weekend was the wake and then the next he was buried in a VA cemetery with Military honors. So 3 long weekends in a row traveling and staying in hotels. Back at it now and back on track.


Damn bud, sorry for your loss

Stay strong big guy

----------


## bethdoth

Thanks guys I will miss my Dad, but he is still alive in me ... we are a lot a like. He was 85 and lived a good life, the Alzheimer had pretty much taken him from us a year ago. I was was glad that he only spent 5 weeks in that really bad nursing home and passed kinda peacefully. 
My diet is back on spot again, protein pancakes for breakfast, lots of hard boiled eggs, turkey, chicken, sprouts, green beans, cottage cheese etc.... I am 4 weeks into a tren (50mg EOD) test cyp (HRT level 80mg E3.5 days subQ). Feel pretty darn good right, now sore from lifting. I really enjoy the superman phase of a cycle. Benched 325 for 6 yesterday (good for me/light for some) and preacher curled 130 for 8 during arms on Saturday.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks guys I will miss my Dad, but he is still alive in me ... we are a lot a like. He was 85 and lived a good life, the Alzheimer had pretty much taken him from us a year ago. I was was glad that he only spent 5 weeks in that really bad nursing home and passed kinda peacefully. 
> My diet is back on spot again, protein pancakes for breakfast, lots of hard boiled eggs, turkey, chicken, sprouts, green beans, cottage cheese etc.... I am 4 weeks into a tren (50mg EOD) test cyp (HRT level 80mg E3.5 days subQ). Feel pretty darn good right, now sore from lifting. I really enjoy the superman phase of a cycle. Benched 325 for 6 yesterday (good for me/light for some) and preacher curled 130 for 8 during arms on Saturday.


Alzheimer's is a terrible disease

i watched my young aunt fade away very quickly as she had a progressive form of it.

Glad to hear that you back on top of things!!!

Kick ass and damn, 325 for 6 reps is awesome!!!!

----------


## bethdoth

I decided to end my cycle at 6 weeks and go back to the old fashion way of changing my body... more hard work and proper nutrition. My Blood Pressure has always been marginal 140/90, I keep a monitor on my desk at work and watch it pretty close. During the cycle it was running way to high averaging 150/100 this was one of the primary reasons to end the cycle. I also went and got a calcium CT scan done just to see, came back fine at 23.4. So I am back to 50 minutes lifting one muscle group and 40-54 minutes cardio 6 days a week. Diet is still pretty good, but needs some minor tweaks like not eating out once or twice week. Still sitting at about 16% BF and 209-211 pounds. 
Doc put me on 10mg of Lisinopril daily and BP has been really good. I actually feel calmer.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I decided to end my cycle at 6 weeks and go back to the old fashion way of changing my body... more hard work and proper nutrition. My Blood Pressure has always been marginal 140/90, I keep a monitor on my desk at work and watch it pretty close. During the cycle it was running way to high averaging 150/100 this was one of the primary reasons to end the cycle. I also went and got a calcium CT scan done just to see, came back fine at 23.4. So I am back to 50 minutes lifting one muscle group and 40-54 minutes cardio 6 days a week. Diet is still pretty good, but needs some minor tweaks like not eating out once or twice week. Still sitting at about 16% BF and 209-211 pounds. 
> Doc put me on 10mg of Lisinopril daily and BP has been really good. I actually feel calmer.


you have been dealing with a lot of stress lately big guy and looks like you are back in the swing of things!

keep up the hard work, you know what the results will be!

----------

